

New low level JavaScript interpreter to boost WebKit performance more than 200% - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/03/01/new_low_level_javascript_interpreter_to_boost_webkit_performance_more_than_200.html

======
drivebyacct2
I really can't stand AppleInsider. Their articles are _constantly_ written
this way. What does Oracle's patent suit against Android or the Dart VM have
to do _at all_ with Apple's improvements to their JavaScript engine?

> _Google's efforts to leverage Chrome to push its own preferred technologies
> rather than open standards has also occured with its own WebM video codec
> (as opposed to H.264) and a prioritization of Adobe's Flash (over HTML5) for
> delivering video and interactivity, particularly as a differentiating
> feature of its Android mobile platform._

I seriously don't even know what to say to _any_ of that, especially the Flash
bit. I can't tell if I should be attributing this to malice or stupidity. I
think I've flagged two things ever, and this will be the third.

Here's the original bug/enhancement report with actual information and not
some ignorant fanboyisms: <http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/108309>

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Actually, the articles by this one particular author are noticeably worse than
others on the site.

Even aside from the slant, the headline trumpets over 200%, while a x2.5
speedup is actually a 150% improvement. And that is only the interpreter part.
The article itself mentions that overall speedup is only "double digit" i.e.
roughly 10-15%.

